# Ultimate bicycle repair stand replacement parts



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get replacement parts for my stand? The covers on the clamps that contact the seat post are coming apart and I can't find anywhere that has replacement parts. The LBS was no help, although they were ready to sale me a new Park tools stand for a replacement for mine! Thanks


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Ultimate's bike stand biz was acquired by Feedback Sports about 7 years ago. Looking at their website it seems most if not all of the older Ultimate designs have been replaced. It's not at all clear on their website what, if anything, might be interchangeable between the new Feedback and older Ultimate stands. You might try contacting Feedback directly with your stand info, and see if they can be of any help.

Another option for the clamp - if you go into about any long-standing LBS with a busy repair dep't, take note of the clamps on the stands. Many of those I've seen have been re-padded with foam that is then wrapped heavily with either vinyl electrical tape or tan/brown plastic packing tape.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Ultimate now goes by feedback sports. They did make a few changes to their stands during the name change, but to my recollection the clamp part of it is similar enough.

https://www.feedbacksports.com/prod...works-stand-replacement-parts/clamp-assembly/


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

THAHKS guys!!


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, I have the Pro-Elite workstand, and all the parts are indentical from what I can see on Feedback Sports' website. I got mine as a wedding present from my wife, just before the company was sold.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

marathon marke said:


> Yeah, I have the Pro-Elite workstand, and all the parts are indentical from what I can see on Feedback Sports' website. I got mine as a wedding present from my wife, just before the company was sold.


You're a lucky guy


----------

